# any "Universal" driver for Wireless USB Adapter Driver for MacOSX?



## LutFi (May 3, 2005)

Hi, 

I want to know, is there any "universal" Driver for Wireless USB Adapter Driver for MacOSX ?

I want to use TrendNet Wireless USB Adapter Driver TEW-424UB for my mac mini that run on MacosX 10.3.7


Thanks in advance

LutFi


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2005)

Hi LutFi and welcome to the form.
Unfortunately there is no universal driver for wifi adapters on macosx. Check this list to find, which devices can be steered with third party drivers. I didn't find your TrendNet (TrendWare?) adapter in the list, but you might want to purchase another one?!
Good luck!


----------

